# Midline incision wound revision - code?



## epitman25 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello,

If anyone could please help me with this, it would be greatly appreciated!

Pt had midline incision wound revision and I'm not sure what code would be most appropriate.  

She had a TAH BSO in 2007 and continues to have multiple sinus tracks in her previous incision.  The prior incision was opened, and the sinus tracks were excised, the defect in the fascia and peritoneum was reapproximated, and all granulation tissue excised.  A Blake drain was placed.  

Any suggestions?

Thank you!
Erica


----------

